# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Versamax

## Beaker

Right anyone got one?
Thoughts / mods?

Main use 3 gun, but will be a do all

----------


## andyanimal31

Two people i know running them and lovem!

----------


## grunzter

Yummy.
Had positive feedback from other forum members that they are great when I first got mine...
It still takes pride in place in the safe...
You wont be disappointed I think.

----------


## northdude

ive got one to it was a little bit funny the first 2 boxes of ammo I put through it just needed to settle in I think havnt had a problem since wont be needing another 12g this does it all for me

----------


## Beaker

Thanks for all that!!
Ordered

----------


## R93

> Thanks for all that!!
> Ordered


How muchy? I shot one at a duckshooters shoot once and liked it.
Can you get pistol grip stocks for them?
8 or 9 shot extentions?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## madds

R93, Some times I despair. 
_Can you get pistol grip stocks for them?
 8 or 9 shot extensions?_
Bloody West Coaster no class at all.
You should be asking does it have high grade walnut and good engraving!!!!! LOL

----------


## R93

> R93, Some times I despair. 
> _Can you get pistol grip stocks for them?
>  8 or 9 shot extensions?_
> Bloody West Coaster no class at all.
> You should be asking does it have high grade walnut and good engraving!!!!! LOL


Can't shoot 3 gun with an U/O madds.
You probably would and do well😆

You need an 8 shot min and the shooting is piss easy compared to sporting. So making a pistol grip an almost sensible addition.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

If you buy one of the 3gun models it will come with the mag extension. 

Pg stocks are available aftermarket if you really feel the need

----------


## madds

OH!!!!!! I can see a shoot with Sporting and your 3 gun being dreamt up.
We went to a couple of Auto Sporto's a number of years ago, down in central.
Had the normal auto shotguns stuff 4 rabbits, 3/4 targets in the air at once, then we had 5 shots from 303 open sights, 4 rabbit clay targets slowly rolling down hill with Ruger .22's full mag each rabbit.
SORRY for stealing the thread!!!!!

----------


## Beaker

> How muchy? I shot one at a duckshooters shoot once and liked it.
> Can you get pistol grip stocks for them?
> 8 or 9 shot extentions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So this one -
VERSA MAX Tactical

Stock 8+1

Not sure about pistol grips.  I'm going to try it standard - well, sort of, also ordered another carrier to be welded up and front shaped.

Should be July some time.  As for price under 2.8k, but not quite sure by how much yet!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> So this one -
> VERSA MAX Tactical
> 
> Stock 8+1
> 
> Not sure about pistol grips.  I'm going to try it standard - well, sort of, also ordered another carrier to be welded up and front shaped.
> 
> Should be July some time.  As for price under 2.8k, but not quite sure by how much yet!


Nice!
I have a Smelly Benelli I can use for now.
After paying for the JP and scope it will be a while before I can buy the Versa.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Krameranzac

The Remington V3 is due to be released soon too. May be worth a look.

----------


## Beaker

Bit late now, its on the truck/boat/plane now......

BUT maybe i need a second one?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

> Bit late now, its on the truck/boat/plane now......
> BUT maybe i need a second one?


Did you import your own one, or buy local?
I think I paid $2175 from Guns NZ for mine when they had their shotgun sale earlier this year.
Remington

----------


## Krameranzac

Of course you need a second one!

----------


## Beaker

> Did you import your own one, or buy local?
> I think I paid $2175 from Guns NZ for mine when they had their shotgun sale earlier this year.
> Remington


I'm getting a deal through a local, but dont know if the price is public knowledge, and actually i dont know the final price yet either, but it will be a 'bit' less than 2.8...

----------


## jakewire

They were expensive when they first come out, and heavy , and it didn't help that there was an almost instant recall
However,  they are starting  to or rather have had for awhile , very good reviews.
Got to say that one Grunzter posted looks the part.

----------


## Beaker

> They were expensive when they first come out, and heavy , and it didn't help that there was an almost instant recall
> However,  they are starting  to or rather have had for awhile , very good reviews.
> Got to say that one Grunzter posted looks the part.


Yeah thats the one i'm getting, not the comp one though - something about mag extensions longer than barrel just doesnt do it for me.....

----------


## Alonzo

I had a few issues with mine out of the box. Broke it down and used a ceramic stone of all the factory edges and it not missed a beat since.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I used one in a multigun stage last weekend. while they are heavy, the muzzle rise was no existence, therefore, I could transition from target to target very, very fast!  6 shots on steel falling plates at 10 meters in under 1.4 seconds.

Starting to think I should move away from the M2 ideal to the Versamax as a result. The problem is the loading port, some modification is needed here to allow better follow through with the hand on the forend stock.

----------


## Wirehunt

Why wouldn't you use a 20ga for that? Standard six rounds....

----------


## R93

> Why wouldn't you use a 20ga for that? Standard six rounds....


Because some stages require slugs and buckshot. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

Yep. 20 does that.

----------


## R93

> Yep. 20 does that.


Your right and I should have said that but running a 12 is cheaper and easier in that respect.
I would have to order 20 G buck and slugs in special where I live and it would be at ridiculous pricing compared to a 12. No one runs one in my club to split cost with either.
Otherwise I would just run my 20.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

Fair enough.  A shame that as you could shave some time off.

----------


## R93

> Fair enough.  A shame that as you could shave some time off.


Maybe. I will give it a go if I can source some ammo.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Well its in NZ - just not in my hands just yet...... I Think this should be in the 'Things you hate' thread....  :Have A Nice Day: 

Monday it will be.

Interesting about the 20G, running cost as R93 mentioned I think was prob the winner for me.

----------


## Wirehunt

The difference between winning and cost.

----------


## R93

> Well its in NZ - just not in my hands just yet...... I Think this should be in the 'Things you hate' thread.... 
> 
> Monday it will be.
> 
> Interesting about the 20G, running cost as R93 mentioned I think was prob the winner for me.


Have you got this shotgun yet @Beaker
I see pricing has gone up and only 22" barrels seem available in NZ.

Seriously considering one to complete my 3 gun package. I have a super 90 to use that has gone well so far but I feel a gas gun will speed me up. Shooting clays most of my life and used to doing everything slow and deliberate is certainly limiting me in 3gun style of shooting. 😆 Especially reloading.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I did have it......
So went to pick it up, and it had a manufactoring fault on the machining of the rib where it meets the receiver, so they are getting another barrel for it.  And sounds like i may get it back before the new barrel to shoot.  Fantastic service by the kiwi crowd, just a pissoff that i dont have it...

----------


## northdude

good things are worth waiting for  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> good things are worth waiting for


True
5 months and counting......

----------


## 8pt Sika

I'm probably selling my Versamax soon if anyone is interested  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

What sort? If it is a tactical I might be😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 8pt Sika

Not tactical sorry. Just a dirty duck gun haha
It's one of the originals and has had a new bolt assembley and new barrel fitted.

----------


## R93

> Not tactical sorry. Just a dirty duck gun haha
> It's one of the originals and has had a new bolt assembley and new barrel fitted.


No worries. I will keep it mind if I can't source a tactical one at a reasonable price. Mag extentions are universal thru the remmy shotgun range wich makes it attractive. 
What sort of money were you thinking?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 8pt Sika

I ended up putting an alloy beretta extension on mine as it was all I could get my hands on in a hurry at the time. My 11-87 has got a bigger plastic type which also works well.

The versamax is the camo version and its worn off a bit around the receiver (it was fairly new when I got it and was already in this condition) but I wasn't too fussed as I was contemplating dipping it in a differen't pattern. I've also shaved a tiny bit off the end of the forend to allow my camera mount to sit over the magazine tube.

I haven't any idea on price yet, but I doubt it will be any more than $1500.

----------


## Beaker

So now have it back and can shoot it until the new barrel turns up. Bloody great scheme i reckon.
 @R93 if your over this way, call in a grab it for a blast if you want ( just maybe not in the next 2 weeks..... I may have to ......use it a bit.  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## R93

> So now have it back and can shoot it until the new barrel turns up. Bloody great scheme i reckon.
>  @R93 if your over this way, call in a grab it for a blast if you want ( just maybe not in the next 2 weeks..... I may have to ......use it a bit.  )


Bloody great. I am planning along with a few mates to shoot with you as soon as your range is all go. 
I am sure you will also be positioned to host some major events.

We have been having a few blokes from CHCH show up to our club which is great.

Really looking forward to shooting there and you buying all the beer as the most generous host😆
 If you come here to shoot (I hope you do) you still have to shout, as it is tradition that I just made up.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Just some bloody paper work now.... The rest for the short ranges is sorted, the 100 and 200 could take a while due to funding..........
Dont have a handle on the timings yet, id be hoping for 2 months, but hopefully by xmas.

As for the beer, well that can be sorted to, depending on what else your bringing.....(crays, bait, etc.....)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Just some bloody paper work now.... The rest for the short ranges is sorted, the 100 and 200 could take a while due to funding..........
> Dont have a handle on the timings yet, id be hoping for 2 months, but hopefully by xmas.
> 
> As for the beer, well that can be sorted to, depending on what else your bringing.....(crays, bait, etc.....)


Ha Ha I always bring something if I am bludging😆
Crays and whitebait will be no problem.
I will make sure I bring plenty of each.

Might have to talk Abalour or Glenmorangie instead of beer for a fair trade tho.
Might not get much shooting done 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

You and me spend enough time in duty free to not limit ourselves to only one of the above...... 
But my choice is rum.

Look forward to it. In fact might try for a trip over so i can mess up your range before you get a go at our nice shiney one  :Wink:

----------


## R93

That would be bloody good. Always a bed here mate. Oh and always plenty of whiskey and wild tucker.
I am not a big rum fan but I could make an exception if you drink Appleton's 😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

You nearly drink ok rum then !

Will work on a plan.......

----------


## Beaker

@muzr257 you keen on a westerly direction trip? (ie i need to take someone that can shoot well!). 2 more seats left(well 5 if 3 back plus boot seats...). Not sure on timings though...

I'll supply the car and rum!  :Wink:

----------

